# columbian gold



## shahomy (Apr 24, 2013)

Anyone/everyone?  remember this stuff? It was always columbian, or columbian gold, maybe some thai stick when i was a youngun...became "extinct" about 1982, (where i live). I still remember the first "green" weed i saw..., there was a group of us getting ready to get rite,(12th grade of high school) and this one goofball pulls out some green weed. We all holler, "get lost and bring your "homegrown" leaves with ya!!"...he hollers back" no, it`s sensamilia, it`s good!"....i never seen columbian gold again:fid:  

I always wondered how it got it`s gold color...and then i found this at the "world of seeds" seed bank under columbian gold


> THC is 19.3%. But if you are an experienced cannabis grower, you may want to increase the THC percent. Many techniques such as this are used by traditional growers to shock or stress the plant during flowering by cutting through the xylem and phloem layers of the stalk. This supposedly would cut off the flow of nutrients to the plant, leaving the stalks and buds a blanched golden colour at harvest time. In the belief that the plants will respond to stress by producing more of the active (THC-containing) resins responsible for the plants' medicinal potency


 
 Anyway, i thought it was kind of interesting...


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 24, 2013)

thats called girdling


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 24, 2013)

I grew what was a clone of CG. It was very nice. It did have gold buds.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 24, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## key2life (Apr 24, 2013)

I remember Columbian Red and Columbian Gold from back in the day.  

But, to be honest, there's a lot more I don't remember!!  

7GE, have you ever done the girdling thing?

:icon_smile: key :icon_smile:


----------



## 7greeneyes (Apr 24, 2013)

Nah...heard of it before and seen it done. African growers still do it to this day. Never felt the need to....you can actually girdle any strain to achieve the same effect, at least from what I've read, but you're essentially killing the plant by circumcising it like that....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2013)

shahomy said:
			
		

> Anyone/everyone?  remember this stuff? It was always columbian, or columbian gold, maybe some thai stick when i was a youngun...became "extinct" about 1982, (where i live). I still remember the first "green" weed i saw..., there was a group of us getting ready to get rite,(12th grade of high school) and this one goofball pulls out some green weed. We all holler, "get lost and bring your "homegrown" leaves with ya!!"...he hollers back" no, it`s sensamilia, it`s good!"....i never seen columbian gold again:fid:
> 
> I always wondered how it got it`s gold color...and then i found this at the "world of seeds" seed bank under columbian gold
> 
> ...



While it is interesting that is what caused the gold color,  I believe that we learned a long time ago that stressing a plant and cutting off its nutrients does NOT increase THC production.


----------



## OldSkool420 (May 10, 2013)

shahomy said:
			
		

> Anyone/everyone?  remember this stuff? It was always columbian, or columbian gold, maybe some thai stick when i was a youngun...became "extinct" about 1982, (where i live). I still remember the first "green" weed i saw..., there was a group of us getting ready to get rite,(12th grade of high school) and this one goofball pulls out some green weed. We all holler, "get lost and bring your "homegrown" leaves with ya!!"...he hollers back" no, it`s sensamilia, it`s good!"....i never seen columbian gold again:fid:
> 
> I always wondered how it got it`s gold color...and then i found this at the "world of seeds" seed bank under columbian gold
> 
> ...


 
We called it *Acapulco Gold* it was one of the most well-known strains in the late 70's and early 80's. Acapulco Gold came from the areas in and around Acapulco, Mexico. With gold, green and grown colors of resin collecting on the bud of this plant. Orange hairs both light and dark are present, resembling a gold nugget. 
It has been argued as one of the best strains of cannabis ever created, and is becoming more difficult to find due to more growers moving indoors. There has not been much experimentation with the indoor cultivation of Acapulco Gold.  It is also known to contain approximately 23% of THC.


----------



## shahomy (May 10, 2013)

> It has been argued as one of the best strains of cannabis ever created


No argument here!!



> There has not been much experimentation with the indoor cultivation of Acapulco Gold


I bought 5 beans from Barney`s, and only 1 of them might make it...first 3 went into rockwool cubes...none sprouted(but black domina,red dragon, and afghan haze, no problem...also, i didn`t ph the cubes like your supposed to...) 4th went directly to "soil", it came up, lived for about a week, then died...3 other strains all living...
My last bean i used BWD`s advice(he`s a good ol boy!)...glass plate, wet paper towel, glass plate on top.This i placed under my humidity dome, next to some clones. 12 hours later it had at least quarter inch shoot...put this in 5 gallon pot 5 days ago and it still looks good...wish me luck...


----------



## Kupunakane (May 10, 2013)

_*Yo Ho Ho N,

 This was just what I needed. I'm sitting here flipping drooling remembering that Acapulco Gold from when I was a hell of a lot younger, seriously that was a long time ago, but what memories. Best smoke around back in the day.

 I would walk very far for a couple of those beans, and yeah I would be champing at the bit just to have the fun of growing it for myself. I'm betting you could blind fold me, and spark some near enough for me to smell, and I could nail it in a second as it had a very unique smell to me.

 I'm kinda also interested in the Black Domina, never tried it yet. Grew some, but it croaked when I had no one to care for my lady, and I had to travel fast for a rescue, but that's another story. 

shahomy, I would love to hear anything you would care to share about the Domina. I'm still looking for that dang serious couch-lock type smoke that will make me think surgury to get the couch cushion outta my butt ya know ? ....LMAO

anyways y'all made my day remembering some Acapulco Gold is bad *** weed...LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna:icon_smile:

*_


----------



## shahomy (May 10, 2013)

> *shahomy, I would love to hear anything you would care to share about the Domina.*


Got some from a local dispensary and it was superb!! which is why i bought some seeds(from the attitude)


----------



## ziggyross (May 11, 2013)

Those were the days.


----------



## lizard (May 15, 2013)

I remeber  it and yes it was awsome.The  buds actually were golden color on there own.The biggest reason  it's so hard to find today is it's 100 % sativa which next to imposable to find now its all been crossed unless its mexican.


----------

